# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Öalık bu sorulara cevap versin

## bozok

*üALIK BU SORULARA CEVAP VERSİN*



01.04.2010 

Radikal yazarı Tarhan Erdem, Kırklareli doğalgaz santralıyla ilgili olarak adı yeniden gündem de olan üalık grubuna Sabah-Atv satışında kullandıkları krediyle ilgili sorular sordu. Bu sorular yanıtlanmadıkça söylentilerin artacağını söyleyerek ve DP’li Dışişleri Bakanı Fatin Rüştü Zorlu’nun “*bay yüzde 10*” söylentisi yüzünden asıldığını hatırlattı. Zorlu hikayesinin bir daha yaşanmayacağını belirtti ve “*ancak milletin kural dışına çıkanlara vereceği derslerin taşınması da, acıların çekilmesi de zordur*” dedi. 

*Tarhan Erdem-‘in “üalık grubunu açıklığa davet” başlıklı yazısı ve sorduğu üç soru şöyleydi:* 

“Radikal’in dünkü sayısında, ‘üalık Grubu en büyük çevrim santralı için düğmeye bastı’ başlıklı haberi okudunuz mu? Elektrik dağıtım işine de giren grup, Kırklareli’nde 260 bin megavat kurulu güçte doğalgaz santralı kuracakmış. Habere göre söz konusu yatırımların toplamı 1 milyar 250 lira tutuyormuş. 

Bir yılda milyar lirayı geçen yatırımın gerçekleştirilebilmesi az iş değildir. Taş üzerine taş koymak için elini taşın altına koyanlara cesaret vermeliyiz. 

üalık Grubu’yla ilgili yazacaklarımdan önce, beni uyaran ve etkileyen bir kitaptan bahsedeceğim.

Merhum büyükelçi Semih Günver’in, emekliliğiyle, asıl mesleğini geride bırakan yazarlığa geçtiğini hatırlar mısınız? Aziz Nesin’in, ‘kaleminden bal damlıyor’ dediği Günver’in kitaplarından biri, 1985’te yayımlanan Fatin Rüştü Zorlu biyografisidir. Zorlu, Demokrat Parti iktidarının, Kıbrıs konusunu Londra anlaşmasıyla hukukileştirmiş başarılı dışişleri bakanıydı. 1960 darbesinden sonra asılan üç siyaset adamından biridir. Asılmasının bence nedeni, Zorlu hakkında darbe öncesinde ‘bay yüzde 10’ dedikodusunun yaygınlaşmasıydı. Bu hazin yalana inanan yüz binlerce gençten biriydim, Günver’in kitabını okuduktan sonra, günlerce Zorlu’nun başarılı çalışmalarını anlatan paragraflarla, asılmaya gidişinin fotoğrafı gözümün önünde kaldı. 25 yıl geçti, bugün de aklıma geldiğinde ürperirim. 

Bir daha aynı biçimde tekrarlanmayacak Zorlu hikayesi, üalık Grubu haberi gibi konularda dikkatli bulunduğumu sanırım anlatmıştır. Mamafih artık darbeyle karşılaşmayız, hukuk dışına çıkılmayacağı beklenebilir. Ancak milletin kural dışına çıkanlara vereceği derslerin taşınması da, acıların çekilmesi de zordur. 
üalık Grubu, Sabah ve Atv’nin sahibidir. Bilindiği gibi, grup gazete ve televizyonu, Tasarruf Mevduatı Sigorta Fonu’ndan, açık ihale ile almıştır. Ahmet üalık, Vakıfbank ve Halk Bankası’ndan sağladığı kredilerle satın alma bedelini ödemiştir. Kredi tutarı bir milyarın üzerindedir. 

Sabah grubunun, 1 milyarın üzerinde bir krediyi, işletme karlarıyla ödemesini bekleyene rastlamadım, ben de ödenemeyeceğini biliyorum! Nitekim aradan geçen yıllar içinde böyle bir kar sağlanmamıştır. 

Bu olayla ilgili üç değişik sorum var: 

1) Borç sahibi şirket, borcunu işletme gelirleriyle ödeyemez; Ahmet üalık diğer faaliyetlerinin geliriyle borcu bir biçimde zaman içinde kapayacak mıdır? Niçin? Yayın gücünü kullanmak için mi? Kime karşı? 

2) Devlet bankalarında, ödenemeyeceği belli olan kredi verme kararını kim vermiştir? Genel müdürlerin şimdiye kadar ‘kredi verimlidir’ anlamına gelen sözlerini, taksit ödemeleri teyit etmiş midir?

3) üalık Grubu’nun diğer girişimleri de Sabah benzeri finansmanla mı yürütülmektedir? 

Yayın grubu bilançoları, yazdıklarımın doğruluğunu kanıtlar. 

Birçok nedenle, bu soruların cevaplarını yurttaşlarımız bilmelidir! Sessiz kalmanın rivayetleri arttırdığı ve eserlerin haksızlıkları önlemediği herhalde biliniyordur!”


*Odatv.com*

----------

